# Steelhead are coming our way



## Rayman

Getting ready for battle. Steelhead will be here in no time.


----------



## creekcrawler

I'm in no hurry yet.


----------



## ldrjay

hahaha


----------



## snaggletooth

Rayman said:


> Getting ready for battle. Steelhead will be here in no time.


First I have to get a few salmon to raise the white flagg


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Been getting a few stray fish (2 skippers today) in our electrofishing surveys.


----------



## Ddog0587

Where at. East side?


----------



## kayak1979

Paddled the Grand today from Grand River Landing to lighthouse by short pier and long pier. No dice. 6.7 miles paddling and all I caught was a small white bass along the long wall by the lighthouse. I consider today preseason training for this Fall and if I'm lucky I'll catch an early one.


----------



## bustedrod

nice pic


----------



## rpalusak15

you think the short pier is where the steelies will first show up? maybe middle September? What water temp?


----------



## kayak1979

rpalusak15 said:


> you think the short pier is where the steelies will first show up? maybe middle September? What water temp?


Looking back on my photos in calendar form in Google Photos my first fish last year in the river was Oct. 3rd. My first fish in 2014 was from the short pier on September 14th.


----------



## rpalusak15

14 days !!!


----------



## kapposgd

I think some damage could be done this weekend from the piers if the north wind keeps blowing - lake temp is down alot since last week and all of the emeralds have been north for some reason. If they get pushed south to us the steelhead wont be far behind. Theyve been getting them north of the border nearshore already


----------



## rpalusak15

Anyone know the magic water surface temp at Short Pier before they start to stack up? I see its around 76 degrees now.


----------



## kapposgd

68


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

I always thought it was 58-62 degrees


----------



## ldrjay

magic numbers hahaha one got caught yesterday in 30 of water. just start going in two weeks.


----------



## eyecatchum2

I like to start when temperatures are around 60 degrees, but if you have a short drive to the lake, you may get an early one anytime after September 1st. After almost 30 yrs steelhead fishing, that is when I start seeing some of the first ones caught from shore. But it can vary because of lake temperature and weather.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

heard of 1 caught and 1 lost at the Rock today


----------



## ldrjay

just to stir the fever.... a 10 pounders was caught at fairport light house this morning.


----------



## Carpn

Say a fellow wanted to troll the river mouths for steelhead . What lures or program would ya all recommend


----------



## ldrjay

Carpn said:


> Say a fellow wanted to troll the river mouths for steelhead . What lures or program would ya all recommend


Vibrax cleos and minnow shapes lures


----------



## Bagin13

Blue and silver Cleos, this color scheme seems to be what they want (Atleast from my experiences). Even try the cleos with the hammered finish on one side, once again with the blue and silver combo


----------



## Carpn

So trolling the mouths ya just pull Cleo's , or do ya add and weight behind em . Got plenty of Cleo's on my ice fishing box .


----------



## ldrjay

just pull them.


----------



## rpalusak15

Ldrjay, going back to that 10lber at the lighthouse: can you give any more details?


----------



## flyphisherman

I've caught them on blue and silver hot n tots too.


----------



## ldrjay

someone got another this morn. don't know that size. both were caught in the morn. this crappie north north east wind is pushing them in fast. some rumors of shiners being seen at sundown near Lil wall. this weekend will produce a steel or two if the lake lice and weekend yahoo's don't tear up the harbor in my opinion. with forecast I'll say st Claire should produce by next week. all depends on cold rain!!! it was caught on a Vibrax don't know color.


----------



## ldrjay

I've made over 500 + jigs and painted for harbor bait. any more report I will relay I'm there almost every day.


----------



## rpalusak15

Ldrjay, thanks! Getting excited!


----------



## westbranchbob

Won't be long I'll be up there surf casting....maybe 2 weeks from now I'll give it a shot.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

Carpn said:


> Say a fellow wanted to troll the river mouths for steelhead . What lures or program would ya all recommend


I've trolled the mouth of the rocky with good success using small shallow diving cranks like HJs and xraps in size 8. 10lb p-line flouro coated copolymer line. Flat line troll to around 8' depth and make sure your drag is set! If you're going to use a planer, use the mini's (you can use them on regular tackle) other wise, you're going to have a mess when they make a run across the other boards. I only troll 2 rods at a time for sake of not tangling the others with a scrapper. Had a double one time, that was interesting lol. Good luck


----------



## FishDoc

what speed do you usually run FISHAHOLIC 85?


----------



## Carpn

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> I've trolled the mouth of the rocky with good success using small shallow diving cranks like HJs and xraps in size 8. 10lb p-line flouro coated copolymer line. Flat line troll to around 8' depth and make sure your drag is set! If you're going to use a planer, use the mini's (you can use them on regular tackle) other wise, you're going to have a mess when they make a run across the other boards. I only troll 2 rods at a time for sake of not tangling the others with a scrapper. Had a double one time, that was interesting lol. Good luck


I normally troll walleye boards , but have a mast and big boards . I have never used em tho. Would that be better suited for chrome ?


----------



## ldrjay

small boards rock for river and mouth steel. like it was stated they work on regular rods. we trolled 1.5 -2.5. we troll 2 straight line and 2 boards if room permits.


----------



## slashbait

Blue silver little rippers work really well,


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

Carpn said:


> I normally troll walleye boards , but have a mast and big boards . I have never used em tho. Would that be better suited for chrome ?


Big boards will work but the less you have to get in the way, the better. Obviously, you know, a chrome steelhead is a way different beast than a walleye when you hook up lol


----------



## TRIPLE-J

i use the foam lil bird boards inline and rig them to release and slide down the line when im fishing steelhead...
as im usually fishing the harbours and river mouths so i dont run my boards out too far and the lil birds really dont weigh much so makes it easier to bring the fish in..
but thats me...i found i can run 4 lines two on the boards and two straight out each side of the boat...
that leaves the back of the boat pretty much open to bring in a fish
sometimes i run my downriggers straight off the sides and down just a couple feet...but this is more so I can use my downtemp to get a better idea of what speed my lures are running


----------



## TRIPLE-J

Carpn said:


> So trolling the mouths ya just pull Cleo's , or do ya add and weight behind em . Got plenty of Cleo's on my ice fishing box .


carpn....yes i just pull the cleos straight without any weight...sometimes i even try and get the rod tip up high so the spoons are right under the surface...ive had the spoons rippling the surface at times...lol that makes for an interesting strike when it happens lol..


----------



## Rayman

outta be 500 guys on the rocky tomorrow . nice drop. rain tonight will kill the party


----------

